# Translating my name to elvish



## BlackCaptain (Jan 15, 2003)

i remember seeing this somewere, and i couldnt remember if it was this forum, or another, but does anyone know where i can find my elvish name? like, its a translator, and u have to type everything with the right capitols and all... ?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't know of a translator, but at the barrowdowns.com, there is a name generator


----------



## Kementari (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.elvish.org/elm/names.html

this site has transations to almost every modern name there is into Elvish

for instance my name is Marille in elvish which means pearl


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2003)

wow...cool, I'm Vende now


----------



## Mablung (Jan 16, 2003)

... mine says it means "Gof is my judge" Think thats a typo or am I just ignorant as to the existence of a Gof?


----------



## Kementari (Jan 16, 2003)

*giggles* thats definatly a typo, must have meant God


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2003)

so, would that make you daniel, or danielle? (danielle is my middle name, so that's why I know...I wouldn't search the whole thing for hours just to see what your name is)


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Jan 16, 2003)

They do not have my first name but my middle name is Alassella


----------

